# Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 and Mega 5.8 launched in India



## Empirial (May 28, 2013)

Samsung today has launched the first two models of its Mega series of phablets namely the Galaxy Mega 5.8 and the Galaxy Mega 6.3 both of which feature massive displays corresponding to the numbers in their names. These phablets are aimed at users who are not content with 5-inch smartphones and are looking at even bigger displays. The Galaxy Mega 6.3 is priced at Rs 31,490 while the Galaxy Mega 5.8 is priced at Rs 25,100. 

Specification wise, both the devices are based on a similar design model and have a similar set of features as well. The Galaxy Mega 5.8 comes with a 5.8-inch qHD display while the Galaxy Mega 6.3 comes with a 6.3-inch 720p display. The phablets run Android 4.2 Jelly Bean and are powered by a dual-core processor clocked at 1.4GHz in the Galaxy Mega 5.8 and 1.7GHz in the Galaxy Mega 6.3. In terms of memory space, both feature 1.5GB RAM, and 8GB of internal memory which can be expanded up to 64GB using a microSD.

Other common features in both the phablets include an 8-megapixel rear, a 1.9-megapixel front cameras, and connectivity support through Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, 3G, GPS and more.

The Galaxy Mega 5.8 is slightly thicker at 9mm than the Galaxy Mega 6.3 which is 8mm thick, and weighs 182 grams while the 6.8 weighs 199 grams. In terms of battery, the Galaxy Mega 5.8 comes with a 2,600mAh battery, while the 6.3 houses a 3,200mAh battery.

Samsung India has also tied up with RCOM and Vodafone to offer unique data plans for its customers, with RCOM customers getting free 2GB of data per month for a period of 3 months as well as unlimited access to Big flicks, WhatsApp, Twitter and Facebook. Vodafone users, on the other hand, are being offered free 2GB of data per month for a period of 2 months.

The Galaxy Mega is an interesting product series considering Samsung does not offer Galaxy Note like features on displays that are bigger than the Galaxy Note II. Instead, we would think of it as bigger variants of the Galaxy Grand product range aimed at users who just want a bigger display on their phones. Yes, one would have to make a few compromises, especially with the display resolution and the processor but the success of the Galaxy Grand suggests that users don’t mind the compromises, especially when there is no competition in the segment from any other tier one vendor. At these prices, one can easily get the Galaxy S III or even a Galaxy Note II by investing a little more. But then it is for users who live by the “bigger is better” maxim.

Source : Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 and Mega 5.8 launched in India for Rs 31,490 and Rs 25,100 respectively | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India


----------



## randomuser111 (May 28, 2013)

Decent pricing


----------



## funskar (May 28, 2013)

Another samshit ..

Nothing new same bullshit design wid big screen


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/05/28/ja2abu8e.jpg


----------



## amjath (May 28, 2013)

Nexus 4 FTW also white is available first in India


----------



## Empirial (May 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> Nexus 4 FTW also white is available first in India


I can bet, these Samsung Shits will sell more then N4 in India


----------



## SahilAr (May 28, 2013)

^^Definitely they will


----------



## randomuser111 (May 28, 2013)

No doubt 

these will outsell Nexus 4 100  to 1


----------



## Empirial (May 28, 2013)

Maa...Dekh Tera Beta Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 Le Aaya Maa


----------



## shreymittal (May 28, 2013)

Again..

which dual core proccy they are using???


----------



## Empirial (May 28, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Again..
> 
> which dual core proccy they are using???



Broadcom in 5.8 & Snapdragon 400 in 6.3


----------



## funskar (May 28, 2013)

Empirial said:


> I can bet, these Samsung Shits will sell more then N4 in India



Samsung gives maximum profit margin to retailers for selling their plastic craps..

DOn't worry sammy Bro mmx will launch canvas mega in 15k


----------



## raksrules (May 28, 2013)

Just now told the tailor to keep the side pockets of larger size in the trousers.


----------



## funskar (May 28, 2013)

raksrules said:


> Just now told the tailor to keep the side pockets of larger size in the trousers.



Keep them upto Knee


----------



## Ayuclack (May 28, 2013)

**** Screen On Old Hardware !!! 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/proxy/dQPW8KYwTYY0B3hmXsB16KeUL_pMSHNbeTdcyZqYVBd6sVUdQ_h0PbjAZXnr1BggodMXf9VVF9hyBof63_RWGA=w497-h279-n


----------



## josin (May 28, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Maa...Dekh Tera Beta Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 Le Aaya Maa



LOL.....LOL.....LOL...

190 PPI @25K ?.... ( a 4 letter word @ samaung)

( when i said to my colleague that i bought lg nexus 4, he said "you are a fool to buy an 8 month old lg product, you could have asked me before buying man....see galaxy mega 5.8 it has got bigger AMOLED screen( he thinks all sammys phones have AMOLED screens), better os with touch whiz, micro sd card support and oh man how could you live with out Fm...)
Now i got one more reason to hate samsung...


----------



## theserpent (May 28, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> **** Screen On Old Hardware !!!
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/proxy/dQPW8KYwTYY0B3hmXsB16KeUL_pMSHNbeTdcyZqYVBd6sVUdQ_h0PbjAZXnr1BggodMXf9VVF9hyBof63_RWGA=w497-h279-n



THIS,Would 98% of the consumers know this


----------



## quagmire (May 28, 2013)

Snapdragon 400 (1.4 GHz dual-core Krait + Adreno 305) is the same processor powering the Xperia L  

Why Samsung Why ?

Approx benchmarks:

Quadrant Standard : 4223

AnTuTu : 9225

GLBenchmark 2.5 (Egypt HD) : 3207​


----------



## Ayuclack (May 28, 2013)

Samsung Knows One thing Put on Big Screen And Asian Public Will Buy it ... I have Seen Many Carrying A Galaxy Tab 2 As their Phone around in City !!


----------



## raksrules (May 28, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Samsung Knows One thing Put on Big Screen And Asian Public Will Buy it ... I have Seen Many Carrying A Galaxy Tab 2 As their Phone around in City !!



I have seen people in my office talk on tab 2. Looks so weird and stupid.


----------



## shreymittal (May 28, 2013)

raksrules said:


> I have seen people in my office talk on tab 2. Looks so weird and stupid.



+1
I have seen people in my college talk on tab 2. Looks so weird and stupid.


----------



## Empirial (May 28, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> +1
> I have seen people in my college talk on tab 2. Looks so weird and stupid.





raksrules said:


> I have seen people in my office talk on tab 2. Looks so weird and stupid.



Excuse Me Bole Bina "Fart" Karna & Tab Ko Ear Se Lagake "Baat" Karna Sahi Nahin Hai!


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2013)

Samsung is turning its Android lineup into a feature phones (phones that are sold on the basis of features)



Empirial said:


> Broadcom in 5.8 & Snapdragon 400 in 6.3



where you got this info? AFAIK, 6.3 uses Exynos 5 (Cortex A15) dual. not sure about 5.8 but should be same.

*EDIT*: my bad. GSMArena has already reviewed/previewed both mobiles.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 28, 2013)

Someone's trying really hard to over-compensate for something.


----------



## mohit9206 (May 29, 2013)

funskar said:


> Samsung gives maximum profit margin to retailers for selling their plastic craps..
> 
> DOn't worry sammy Bro mmx will launch canvas mega in 15k



They already have launched Canvas Doodle crap for 12k


----------



## funskar (May 29, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> They already have launched Canvas Doodle crap for 12k



They will launch another crap same as samshit for samsung


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Excuse Me Bole Bina "Fart" Karna & *Tab Ko Ear Se Lagake "Baat" Karna* Sahi Nahin Hai!



My friend does the same....... with Tab 2


----------



## Empirial (May 29, 2013)

josin said:


> LOL.....LOL.....LOL...
> 
> 190 PPI @25K ?.... ( a 4 letter word @ samaung)
> 
> ...



Simon Go Back...errr I mean Samsung Go Back, Bharat Chhodo!!!


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Samsung Knows One thing Put on Big Screen And Asian Public Will Buy it ... I have Seen Many Carrying A Galaxy Tab 2 As their Phone around in City !!



My friend was saying to buy a tab as a phone


----------



## Empirial (May 29, 2013)

theserpent said:


> My friend was saying to buy a tab as a phone


Don't forget to buy a Bluetooth Headset along with the tab


----------



## RohanM (May 29, 2013)

when samsuck will stop their plastic war ???


----------



## Empirial (May 29, 2013)

RohanM said:


> when samsuck will stop their plastic war ???


Hmmmmm Never


----------



## amjath (May 29, 2013)

RohanM said:


> when samsuck will stop their plastic war ???



Need a lesson to differentiate plastic and polycarbonate??


----------



## RohanM (May 29, 2013)

amjath said:


> Need a lesson to differentiate plastic and polycarbonate??



whatever. I still call it plastic AS it's glossy & non premium. u check htc one x is polycarbonate & feels premium.


----------



## amjath (May 29, 2013)

RohanM said:


> whatever. I still call it plastic AS it's glossy & non premium. u check htc one x is polycarbonate & feels premium.



Everyone knows Samsung needs to recruit/invest in design team


----------

